# Indoor Antenna for FM receiver in basement?



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

My AM/FM Rotel receiver is in the basement,and the FM reception is mediocre at best.Any reasonable recommendations for a decent indoor antenna?I currently have one of those "T" wire ones that comes with the component.

I would rather not have to run a coax cable outside?

Thanks:sn:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an outdoor antenna in my attic: great digital reception and decent fm reception. For indoor antennas, I believe Terk used to make some of the better amplified devices, probably $50-150, depending on model. For quick check, Crutchfield carries a large selection...this one looks decent since you do receive signals.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Ironglen..........I think RadioShack sells them?

Is there a certain input/type of cable in the back of the Rotel AM/FM Receiver or is it standard?

:sn:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if RadioShack has them as I rarely go there since we have a 'real' electronics supply house locally. Not sure about the input either, but mine has a 75Ω coax input which is pretty common.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Again:sn:


----------

